

The interview now available on XBOX Video - emadelwany
http://blogs.microsoft.com/blog/2014/12/24/the-interview-now-available-on-xbox-video/

======
Nagyman
Google Play & YouTube later too. The first HN post was flagged for some
reason.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8793575](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8793575)
[http://googleblog.blogspot.ca/2014/12/the-interview-now-
avai...](http://googleblog.blogspot.ca/2014/12/the-interview-now-available-on-
google.html)

~~~
dang
> The first HN post was flagged for some reason.

It was actually killed by user flags, but we unkilled it.

There has been a tug of war going on between upvoters who like the Interview
release story and flaggers who apparently feel it's an advertisement, or
perhaps have Sony fatigue.

------
pla3rhat3r
"The Interview" is this generation's "Spies Like Us."

------
drey
I'm surprised Sony chose to release this on XBOX instead of PlayStation.

~~~
grogenaut
It likely wasn't even thought about.

Sony pictures and Sony Computer Entertainment have a weird rivalous
relationship. I have a friend who worked on the earlier star wars MMO which
was months away from being released by EA or some other game publisher before
someone very high up pointed out that SCE also publishes games, why give EA
the money?

Sony is designed as a bunch of internally competing fiats and often several
groups will work on the same thing competing with each other. The idea is that
the best idea will win out. It works some times and other times it leads to
them being very disorganized.

------
grogenaut
Seems crashed

~~~
xexers
Me too:

[http://www.theverge.com/2014/12/24/7423421/sony-the-
intervie...](http://www.theverge.com/2014/12/24/7423421/sony-the-interview-
online-youtube-google)

------
tankenmate
But only in the US

